
Announcing Yggdrasil Network v0.3 - octosphere
https://yggdrasil-network.github.io/2018/12/12/announcing-v0-3.html
======
glandium
Am I the only one with a thought for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X)
when reading the title?

~~~
dishwasher1999
Not the only one. Infact they mention it on the site somewhere.

------
RobLach
Am I the only one having the most annoying mobile browsing experience with
this page? The page is zoomed in out of the windows until I scroll.

